# Do cats smile?



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it an expression of happiness as with humans?

I know my cat generally smiles when she is in a situation that it could be happiness, or at least contentment/relaxation. I know for sure she can pout when she doesn’t get her way.

Here’s Kit the day after we brought her home from the shelter. She spent over 6 months at an overcrowded shelter in a tiny cage. 










It sure looks like she’s smiling to me.

What do you think? And let’s see some pictures of your smiling felines.

regards,
Brian


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats have different expressions - in this picture, Cali is clearly smiling (or laughing).  I think she and Cleo were exchanging a laugh (at my expense, I'm sure).


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> Is it an expression of happiness as with humans?
> 
> I know my cat generally smiles when she is in a situation that it could be happiness, or at least contentment/relaxation. I know for sure she can pout when she doesn’t get her way.
> 
> ...


I think my cat smiles when she is content. I believe she is aware of when everything is all right in her world and when it isn't.

This is Cassie:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I think Kit is lovely. And she sure looks happy


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow she looks very comfortable and certainly happy!! 
I think she is in fact smiling!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

That is definitely a kitty smile  I wish I had my camera with me this afternoon when Arianwen and I were outside. It was cloudy, but nice, and my baby was rolling around with a big grin on her pretty little face. :lol:


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

Cuteness.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kit is definitely smiling, and Cassie - she's so cute - she looks like she's snickering about something.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

oh yes, cats do smile. Look at Willie, he has a smile


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

My smiling kitties...


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

Gosh those siamese sure love eachother!!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

709juggalette said:


> Gosh those siamese sure love eachother!!


Like these ones

Edited by doodlebug to reduce the link so it doesn't stretch the page


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

awww!!!


----------



## Bastetta (Feb 3, 2008)

You know, thats funny. I took a picture of my cat the other day and it looks like she is smiling. You tell me what you think:


----------



## Bastetta (Feb 3, 2008)

I keep putting pictures on here and they're HUGE...how do I make them any smaller...?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She is definitely smiling.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Estelle that is one of my *all time favorite* photos. 
Thanks for posting it again. 
*I loooooooooove that photo!*









Mittens lovin' the good life. I love his smile!


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

Now, what do YOU think? Of course they do, awake and asleep!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What sweet, sweet kitties.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Foxnote that is a smile for sure. How cute is that face!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweeter than sweet, and cuter than cute!


----------

